# Need help determining the sex of my new kitten!



## aparenteau (Jun 11, 2014)

Hey guys,

I just adopted 2 new kittens from a friend who couldn't keep them. I plan on bringing them to the vet and getting them fixed at the end of June. In the meantime, my boyfriend and I have struggled with picking out names as we really can't tell if this is a boy or a girl. I have read all kinds of articles online of how to tell but if anyone out there is experienced and can confirm, it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## bobbycos (Aug 5, 2013)

female


----------



## aparenteau (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks!! I thought so because of the shape, but everything I've read and seen said the genitals would be closer to the anal opening. It seems kind of far away on her, so I wasn't sure.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Girl...


----------

